# how many times have you had to snow throw this winter?



## guest

boy its been a dry winter for me in maine... last year at this time we'd had tons of snow.. somewhere around 13 plowable storms...

This year, i got a snow thrower and we had 2 storms in december and nothing at all in january.. and only a 4" storm in febuary... i sort of wish we had more...

how many times have you guys had to snow throw/blow/plow this year?


----------



## Stewart

Here come the shoes and flying objects........

NONE! We have had like two measurable amounts of snow this year and it doesn't look like we may get any more!!:wontshare 

It is supposed to be 70 here today and maybe a chance of rain by the weekend. For anyone that has ever lived in the midwest you know that changes almost by the second but that is the forcast. No big rocks please, they hurt!eace:


----------



## guest

is that about the norm stewart or is that considered a dry winter? i did not think oklahoma got much snow.. 70 degrees... nice.. its warm here today.. 33 not too bad


----------



## wheely_boy

We had nearly the same amount of snow this year as we did last year. I plowed 7 times by Christmas. After that, I lost count, but I bet it was twice a week. Maybe 20-25 times total.


----------



## Stewart

The last few years have been about the same, just a few more snow/ice storms thatn this year. I would say it has been a real mild year so far. We usually get a cold rain that turns to snow and ice. It is real bad because everything is iced over before it snows and then is real slick. The road crews here aren't set up to handle bad weather like snow and ice. Ice or a couple of inches of snow will shut down the city.  It is not uncommon around here to have a 20 degree change in the temp from day to day. It is supposed to be only 50 for tommorows high. Comfortable temp but bad on the sinuses!!:hide: Our wet season should be around the corner so we will start getting rain quit a bit. It is kind of funny that rain in Oklahoma makes the roads almost as slick as ice!!!


----------



## Chris

Zero times... Now what I am going to do with that new snowblower I bought for $1500?

Andy
:furious:


----------



## Stewart

At least you are prepared...just in case!:money:


----------



## memmurphy

Our measurable snow came back the first part of the year. I used the blower three or four times. There was several dustings that I just shoveled or swept off. I can remember several winters that I never used the blower and others that I used it once or twice a week. This year would be a little below average. We are far enough South of the lakes that we may get a dusting from the North winds before the water freezes over but thats about it. We generally get one last snow (4"+) sometime in March.

Mark


----------



## guest2

Not enough, maybe 4 or 5 times. But sometimes March can be tough. Still hoping for a few more. Then again, an early spring would be nice too.


----------



## ducati996

5(x) so far but i could use some more snow !! what I hate is the ice in the gutters then rain, so you get weird foundation leaks arty: 

I have so many spring projects, that i can wait a little longer for spring....

Ducati


----------



## guest2

Water does have a way of showing up in strange places. What kind of foundation, block or poured? If block it may be rising inside the hollow area of the blocks. If poured concrete maybe coming from the seam at the floor slab and the wall. I have poured walls and had a similar leak in one area. I used weld crete to prime the area and poured a curb on the inside about 4"X4", hasn't leaked yet after a few years. Much easier than digging up around the foundation and I can just put some studs and drywall on the wall and some trim on the curb to finish it off. That is after you checked all the gutters/downspouts and grade so water can run off, but sometimes it's just a high water table from heavy rain or heavy melting of snow.


----------



## slipshod

*times*

I did no plowing until January. We have gotten much less then the normal amount in most places. My home is only three miles from Lake Erie, so some areas can get dumped on go another mile and no snow. What snow we have gotten has hung around, no winter melt-off. Total snow fighting days maybe ten.


----------



## Argee

More than 12 but less than 24!


----------



## slipshod

*snow snow go away*

It is raining cats and dogs here now by morning it should be a watery mess. There is a lot of snow and the ditches are all full. I believe that flooding is going to be a real concern if this does not let up sometime soon.


----------



## Argee

Here's the remnants from the latest go round.


----------



## Argee

Another angle. I'm getting sick of winter.


----------



## guest

wow argee, you've got some snow out there....


looks like your plow does a good job


----------



## johnray13

...looks like a blower


----------



## guest

doh... sorry i was thinking blower but wrote plow.


----------



## jodyand

Man I'm glad it don't snow here i hate to know i had to deal with that all the time. And besides i hate the cold and it don't get as cold here. And Argee you have a nice place from what little i can see of it.
Jody


----------



## dougand3

We've had zero sticking snow in Southeast Tennessee...a few flurries...I'd like a 6-8" coverage and watch people race to the stores and buy all the milk and bread. LOL


----------



## memmurphy

Argee, 
Looks like you use the tractor in the winter as much or more than in the summer. It has been a number of years since our snow depth approached that here.

Mark


----------



## johnray13

Funny pic
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=21846>


----------



## guest

dont tell me thats a pic from virginia JRay?? :lmao: 
:canada: Must be canada 'Postal outlet' Guessing Montreal?


----------



## johnray13

I haven't a clue where that is from.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Man I'm glad it don't snow here i hate to know i had to deal with that all the time. And besides i hate the cold and it don't get as cold here. And Argee you have a nice place from what little i can see of it.Jody *


I used to love winter, but as I get older I'm starting to loathe it. I guess if it wasn't 5-6 months long it would be OK. Hell we had our first snow back in October, and we still have to get through March.

Thanks for the compliment Jody. We like it pretty well. Just starting to get the property to where we like it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I used to love winter, but as I get older I'm starting to loathe it. I guess if it wasn't 5-6 months long it would be OK. Hell we had our first snow back in October, and we still have to get through March.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jody. We like it pretty well. Just starting to get the property to where we like it. *


I hear ya Argee. See I like the witer we have, just want it shoter. Would hate the ice, 1-2" of snow they get down south, but these 6 mo winters are KILLING me!!! Give me the snow/cold starting in like mid Dec. Come mid feb I want spring. Warm up in Feb, real spring in March, I would be a happy guy. Any place like that out there??????


----------

